# How do you adjust KYB Shocks?



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I purchased KYB adjustable shocks for my 200sx from my friend,but he lost the instruction manual.I know how to adjust the rear but not sure how the front one's adjust.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

on the top of the shock there is where u have to use a small screw driver to turn it to whatever setting u want.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ya I know, but how do you know what setting its on is there something there to indicate what setting its on


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Strange1 said:


> Ya I know, but how do you know what setting its on is there something there to indicate what setting its on


Have you looked at them? Do they have numbers? There is a round plastic piece that has 1-4 on it. There is adot on the adjuster itself so that when you turn it you can see what # it is on. You use a small screwdriver to press down on the djuster and turn it to the desired setting.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

wes said:


> Have you looked at them? Do they have numbers? There is a round plastic piece that has 1-4 on it. There is adot on the adjuster itself so that when you turn it you can see what # it is on. You use a small screwdriver to press down on the djuster and turn it to the desired setting.


Sweet....thanks guys.:cheers:


----------

